# azza starts his own anything goes inspired community



## cube789 (Dec 21, 2013)

unfortunately azza gets the "anything goes" part completely fucking wrong*


40 Adults & Children Discovered Living in Squalid 
'Incest Town'*










A shocking incest "cult" has been discovered nestled in the hills near Sydney, Australia, and the sickening details have disturbed the entire country. At least 40 adults and children were discovered living in squalid conditions and suffering from a wide array of 
health issues and deformities as a result of massive inbreeding. The "family," all of them descendents of a brother and sister who had 13 children four generations ago, were discovered after people in a nearby town called authorities to say that children in the hills were not going to school. Authorities describe the shanty incest town as one of the worst cases of incest ever made public.

At the village, which authorities are calling "Colt" after one of the founding members, children and adults lived in two broken-down caravans and some shoddy tents, and *didn't have running water, electricity, health care, or education*.

Judging by the* malnourished bodies*, they had little food too. Yet the family, which moved from place to place, went undiscovered until 
four generations had been born, virtually all of them the product of inbreeding and incest. The children began having sex with each other and older relatives as soon as they were old enough.

The village's living conditions were reportedly appalling, with dirt caked everywhere, rotten food strewn about, and a kangaroo sleeping in one child's bed. There were no showers or toilets, and the children often didn't know how to wash themselves or even what toilet paper was. Most of them had severe dental problems.

Many had deformities and health issues -- many of the teens had hearing, sight, and speech problems and were developmentally far behind. One child had misaligned eyes, another had severe psoriasis.

One child died from *Zellweger syndrome*, a rare congenital disorder that usually kills within one year of birth.

Most of the children are now in* foster homes* and receiving treatment for physical and psychological issues.

Thank goodness these children were discovered before another generation could be born into this genetically dangerous and emotionally traumatic mess.

40 Adults & Children Discovered Living in Squalid 'Incest Town' | The Stir


----------



## cube789 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Animal mutilation should have alerted authorities to incest family*

_







The shocking ?incestuous? secrets of the Australian outback family where four generations of the clan interbred in conditions of unspeakable cruelty would have been discovered if the authorities had followed the trail of animal genital mutilation that the family left in its wake as they crisscrossed Australia, avoiding detection.

The forty-strong group has a limited family tree that DNA testing revealed shows ten of the 12 children taken from the outback commune had parents who were probably father and daughter or brother and sister.

There were no barriers to sexual relations ? with daughters, mothers, aunts, uncles and sons all engaging in sexual acts across their many homes in small rural Australian communities, and through the generations going back at least 50 years.
The secrets to their depraved lifestyle were to be found in the genital mutilation of animals by the child victims of this family sex ring, something which should have alerted social services to the chronic abuse taking place among members of the so called ?Colt? family, a name given to them by the Family Court to protect the younger children.

The genital abuse of animals and other cruelties to pets and horses is a ?red flag? to social services to such an extent that in some US states it is mandatory for animal welfare charities to report findings of animal cruelty to social services, for future investigation into child abuse and neglect cases.
It seems that the sordid and incredibly disturbing behaviours emanating from New South Wales could have been halted earlier if the Australian authorities joined the dots and linked the abuse of the animals which they had discovered to the abuse of the children.
Court documents report that the children took amusement from cutting the genitals of live cats, dogs and kangaroos.
The evidence of such cruelty would have been everywhere they lived but no-one in authority was able to see the significance in these acts against animals, allowing a sexual 'free for all' through the generations to go on unchecked for decades.
The case, which authorities describe as the worst they have ever come across, has echoes of ?Deliverance? about it, the famous movie by John Boorman about Hillbilly communities in southern states of the U.S.

The film staring Jon Voight, Burt Reynolds and Ned Beatty opened a window into the inbred communities in the Georgia wilderness but even this fiction could not compare with the reality of the abuse and interbreeding discovered by social workers and DNA scientists working for the family courts in Australia this week.
The DNA swabs blew away all the constructed lies perpetrated by the matriarch of the group, Betty, who slept with her brother and supervised a family who lived without electricity, water and basic sanitation to such an extent that the children didn?t know how to shower and couldn?t even use toilet paper.

Covered in sores, scabies, and lice and racketed with disease, many of the 12 children taken immediately into care had difficulties with speech and movement because of their genetic inbreeding.
The secrets of this beautiful Australian valley where the clan were discovered left some of the children with walking impairments, hearing and sight problems and included one child with ?misaligned eyes?.

The secret incestuous community lived in tents and rundown sheds and social workers found the homestead covered with rubbish, rotting vegetables and even discovered a kangaroo asleep on a children?s bed in the encampment.
The children were dirty and unkempt but the family could be tracked back to the arrival of a couple from New Zealand in the 1970s.
Interviews with social services reveal that the saga of abuse began around the 1950s when the first family members, a brother and sister, gave birth to a child of their own in New Zealand.

This child, June, married a man called Tim and emigrated to Australia bringing up four girls and two boys, five of whom remain the bulk of the elders who ran the community and who engaged in unrestricted sexual activities between themselves and generations of their intimate relations before their recent discovery and exposure.

This family behaviour continued unchecked until the arrival of police and authorities at the encampment after concerns that the children weren?t attending school.

Local reports claimed that occasional visits of some of the women into local towns to buy provisions alerted the authorities to their presence and precipitated the visit. Initially, the women in the camp claimed that the children were the progeny of foreign workmen and labourers but the laboratory results soon put paid to those claims.

The nightmare of ?homozygosity? where parents are closely related was discovered not by social services but by the DNA scientists. This is a problem in the Middle East and among some Asian communities where cousins intermarry but inbreeding on this scale is a rare event.
As this horrific discovery unfolds, the real questions of how the Australian authorities and social services allowed this to go on unchecked for decades will continue to be asked. 

Animal mutilation should have alerted Authorities to Incest Famil / Sunday World_


----------



## custom (Dec 21, 2013)

This is a nice try to copy Sil's destruction of AZZA...epic failure


----------



## cube789 (Dec 21, 2013)

^ lmao, butt hurt his mom scammed him for xannis


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2013)

It's going it become a movie staring Rolf Harris and Damn Judy Dench!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 21, 2013)

All I know is that if anyone ever gets my phone and reviews the shit I read and look at... they will surely send me to the police!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes good point!


----------



## custom (Dec 21, 2013)

cube789 said:


> unfortunately azza gets the "anything goes" part completely fucking wrong*
> 
> 
> 40 Adults & Children Discovered Living in Squalid
> ...



Epic failure here....I didnt even see anyone comment on you're thread. They're all talking about other shit BWAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## custom (Dec 21, 2013)

Cube my advise to you about making threads is "Dont quit your day job"


----------



## cube789 (Dec 21, 2013)

lmao you're the forum turd, nobody gives a shit what you post

take a chill pill 

 oh wait ....


----------



## charley (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## custom (Dec 21, 2013)

It's to cold outside for a meltdown cube


----------



## cube789 (Dec 21, 2013)

td






great service, will order again


----------



## SheriV (Dec 21, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> All I know is that if anyone ever gets my phone and reviews the shit I read and look at... they will surely send me to the police!




I said that once and I'm pretty sure you took offense..lol


----------



## custom (Dec 21, 2013)

cube789 said:


> td
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only an idiot with his last effort to try to get back at someone would go after someones mom. I love how I highjacked this thread. It's been a long time since I owned your ass, almost forgot how it feels. BTW feels good GICH


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 21, 2013)

cube = genius


----------



## Tesla (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2013)

tears and fireworks!


----------



## cube789 (Dec 22, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Custom is a scammer, hes a mod on asf. Hes using his pull to get more drugs. He hasnt said one thing over there cause hes trying to work wp for more drugs. Plus he doesnt want to lose his mod spot.





custom said:


> my mother is a scammer she's lying and not telling me she recieved the boxes





bigmoe65 said:


> 400.00 a month on xannys? Youre a fucking loser.




bitter, sad teary loser


----------



## custom (Dec 22, 2013)

It's going to take more than you digging up old posts my friend. How come no one has commented on this brainstorm of a thread you made little sil? Complete failure as Im sure everything you do in life is,,,,,your parents must be proud, cause I know I am!


----------



## custom (Dec 22, 2013)

Come visit us over at ASF sometime


----------



## cube789 (Dec 22, 2013)

does sil even know who fuck you are ? 

you're done on this forum, 0 credibility, but keep posting and adding to your downfall, its hilarious


----------



## custom (Dec 22, 2013)

cube789 said:


> does sil even know who fuck you are ?
> 
> you're done on this forum, 0 credibility, but keep posting and adding to your downfall, its hilarious


Why because YOU say so lol do you even matter on this board?
This thread has been highjacked by Custom


----------



## cube789 (Dec 22, 2013)

you're right custom, we're all too busy laughing at you and your moms dumbass


----------



## custom (Dec 22, 2013)

Post up the thread bro how you want to see the neg party. You claim everyone loves you so much in the pm you sent me. How all the Mods are laughing at me. How Im done here at IM. You talk shit like you own everyone here lol. Man wake the fuck up bro. You're a AG troll at best, who the fuck makes a thread about AZZA he's been gone over a year. You need to up your game a bit


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2013)

I miss Azza


----------



## custom (Dec 22, 2013)

BTW this thread has been highjacked by Custom


----------



## cube789 (Dec 22, 2013)

custom said:


>



ok ok ... just this once though ..


----------



## custom (Dec 22, 2013)

Wheres the thread bro?
This thread has been highjacked by Custom


----------



## cube789 (Dec 22, 2013)

I dont need to start a neg party, youve hit rock bottom
everyone here just pities you 

like a turd we just walk over on the side walk


----------



## custom (Dec 22, 2013)

cube789 said:


> I dont need to start a neg party, youve hit rock bottom
> everyone here just pities you
> 
> like a turd we just walk over on the side walk


But you pm'd me talking like you controll everyone here at IM, now you're bailing out? lol
This thread has been highjacked by Custom


----------



## cube789 (Dec 22, 2013)

this thread was _hijacked _by customs mom


----------



## custom (Dec 22, 2013)

Lets get off of moms since I was on yours last night.
This thread has been highjacked by Custom


----------



## cube789 (Dec 22, 2013)

^sends drugs to his mums house
then asks her to take photos of them to post on the internet


----------



## custom (Dec 22, 2013)

Wheres the neg party for custom thread you keep bragging how much everyone loves you here so where is it?
This thread has been highjacked by Custom....and his mom


----------



## cube789 (Dec 22, 2013)

youre butt hurt because I said your mom scammed you. 
youve now (by yourself) turned this into a lame popularity contest. 

how many people have liked your posts in this thread or posted on your behalf ? None. 
Why ? Cos youre a loser. 

You can keep pleading ignorance, but really, youre only lying to yourself.

Why dont you do an azza and post a poll, who should leave ? custom or cube ? 
loser stops crying 

you wont, cos deep down you know the truth


----------



## custom (Dec 22, 2013)

cube789 said:


> youre butt hurt because I said your mom scammed you.
> youve now (by yourself) turned this into a lame popularity contest.
> 
> how many people have liked your posts in this thread or posted on your behalf ? None.
> ...



How about we (really you) step up as men and lets do a best body contest, short like 3 weeks and the loser goes. Are you in? BTW you need to lift weights in this one not use your keyboard. Let me know


----------



## Bowden (Dec 22, 2013)

custom said:


> But you pm'd me talking like you controll everyone here at IM, now you're bailing out? lol
> This thread has been highjacked by Custom



I could get into real trouble for telling you this...
But since I am old now and waiting to die I don't give a shit about anything except keeping the damn kids off of my lawn.

cube789 is Princes gimmick account so cube789 does control everything and everyone around here .


----------



## custom (Dec 22, 2013)

Cube I'm heading to the gym, you know what that is right? Then taking my son out for a little paintball action so let me know if you take me up on my offer. Or you can make another offer if the body comp is to much for you. Please feel free to make the neg party thread that you claim will have me in the RED so fast and if that happens I will gladly delet my account here at IM. Be back later for the results.
Happy holidays to all!


----------



## cube789 (Dec 22, 2013)

^he knows


----------



## njc (Dec 22, 2013)

custom said:


> This thread has been highjacked by Custom



ghey


----------



## charley (Dec 22, 2013)

.........cube's got a good heart & is funny as hell, when he ain't here its not the same AG.........


----------



## ctr10 (Dec 22, 2013)

About the topic, "Talk about keeping in in the Family"   Cube is the Man!!!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 22, 2013)

custom said:


> Post up the thread bro how you want to see the neg party. You claim everyone loves you so much in the pm you sent me. How all the Mods are laughing at me. How Im done here at IM. You talk shit like you own everyone here lol. Man wake the fuck up bro. You're a AG troll at best, *who the fuck makes a thread about AZZA he's been gone over a year*. You need to up your game a bit



i do..brother,with all do respect you have azza's name in the sig so you are guilty as well..anyways,we all do mention azza from time to time because its funny and the guy is a legend..no point of turning this into another e-beef(me out of all people saying this)..


----------



## custom (Dec 22, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i do..brother,with all do respect you have azza's name in the sig so you are guilty as well..anyways,we all do mention azza from time to time because its funny and the guy is a legend..no point of turning this into another e-beef(me out of all people saying this)..


Sorry Sil it's been there since day one and havent noticed it till you brought it up. Im really not on here much as my history tells and now I will return more just to be a thorn in Cubes side
This thread has been highjacked by Custom


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Dec 23, 2013)

^lmao ! 

custom still thinks we care about him
if this was a wedding reception custom would be sat on a table with eddie, azza, and nikos 
keep crying junkie


----------



## cube789 (Dec 23, 2013)

custom said:


> Sorry Sil it's been there since day one and havent noticed it till you brought it up. Im really not on here much as my history tells and now I will return more just to be a thorn in Cubes side
> This thread has been highjacked by Custom



^my pet fish


----------



## custom (Dec 23, 2013)

You got 63 likes....all from the same 4 people lol. You claim Mods are telling me to shut up in this thread, where I just dont see it. You claim BigMoe is calling my mother names but you wont send me the pm. Why wont you accept the better body challenge? Because you dont workout, your just a friendless troll, pity.pity
This thread continues to be highjacked by Custom
Sidenote No one has commented on Cubes original thread EPIC FAILURE= Giagantic win for Custom


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm embarrassed but not surprised at the incest, as I am with Azza


----------



## cube789 (Dec 23, 2013)

custom said:


> You got 63 likes....all from the same 4 people lol. You claim Mods are telling me to shut up in this thread, where I just dont see it. You claim BigMoe is calling my mother names but you wont send me the pm. Why wont you accept the better body challenge? Because you dont workout, your just a friendless troll, pity.pity
> This thread continues to be highjacked by Custom
> Sidenote No one has commented on Cubes original thread EPIC FAILURE= Giagantic win for Custom




^





youre gonna get bummed by azza if you keep your head in the ground too long


----------



## custom (Dec 23, 2013)

lol 1st post about the thread only after I posted that no one has said nothing about it! lol
And yes....this thread continues to be highjacked by Custom


----------



## custom (Dec 23, 2013)

cube789 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This will be my last post here but some food for thought before I go why do you post a pic of some guy with his bum in the air and need to mention AZZA. I really think you're AZZA flower girl in real life
I really enjoyed owning you ass and taking over your thread. Please make some more so I can do the same and please for gods sake GET IN THE GYM BRO.
I official release this thread back to Cubehole789


----------



## cube789 (Dec 23, 2013)

thats because you posted in it
again, youre like a turd, nobody wants to step in shit 

you contribute nothing but tears to this forum, you are azza


----------



## Watson (Dec 23, 2013)

cube789 said:


> thats because you posted in it
> again, youre like a turd, nobody wants to step in shit
> 
> you contribute nothing but tears to this forum, you are azza



this clown aint azzas left nutt bro, azza is one in a million retards..........ok ok more like 1 in 3 

funny shit cube, eipc work dude


----------



## Watson (Dec 23, 2013)

people are starting to pick on charley and cube, wtf is wrong with this world..........its like worse than testicular cancer!!!!

i feel sick.........


----------



## independent (Dec 23, 2013)

Just read this thread, I need a xanny now.


----------



## customs mom (Dec 23, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I need a xanny now.



PM me for details


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2013)

customs mom said:


> PM me for details



PM sent ... That was quick!


----------



## customs mom (Dec 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> PM sent ... That was quick!



*thanks for honest review !*


----------



## customs mom (Dec 24, 2013)

*thanks for honest review !*


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 24, 2013)

customs mom said:


> *thanks for honest review !*


i need zannies can i pay you in anal fisting


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 24, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> *no point of turning this into another e-beef(me out of all people saying this*)..



what in the hell is going on here...


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 24, 2013)

xmas..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2013)

^^^ this


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2013)

So...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2013)

And


----------



## Cube789's mom (Dec 28, 2013)

cube789 said:


> thats because you posted in it
> again, youre like a turd, nobody wants to step in shit
> 
> you contribute nothing but tears to this forum, you are azza


Son stop nagging Custom and get back to work, I need to fart and you have to catch it with your mouth......hurry up I cant hold it much longer


----------



## XYZ (Dec 30, 2013)

custom said:


> Why because YOU say so lol do you even matter on this board?
> This thread has been highjacked by Custom



We all know about your "wife".  No sense to deny it.  You should be friends with D-Lats, he likey the drugs too.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 30, 2013)

Cube789's mom said:


> Son stop nagging Custom and get back to work, I need to fart and you have to catch it with your mouth......hurry up I cant hold it much longer



Nice gimmick Custom.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 30, 2013)

so i still occupy the minds of the feeble? nice thread man, you bored but hurt biatch


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 30, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> so i still occupy the minds of the feeble? nice thread man, you bored *but hurt* biatch



butt-hurt*


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 31, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> butt-hurt*



dont ever correct me on my spelling or grammar, get pucked u crunt


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 31, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> *dont *ever correct me on my spelling or grammar*,* get *pucked u crunt*



"Don't ever correct me on my spelling or grammer. Get fucked you cunt"

c'mon now, practice makes perfect. insults are better when properly communicated.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 1, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> "Don't ever correct me on my spelling or grammer. Get fucked you cunt"
> 
> c'mon now, practice makes perfect. insults are better when properly communicated.



you will feel my balls slap on your chin, or your moms


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 1, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> you will feel my balls slap on your chin, or your moms



how does that work? can you feel my balls on your mom's chin as well?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 1, 2014)

fuckup smart ass, she will tell you how it feels


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 1, 2014)

you and mom can compare notes


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 1, 2014)

^^^^Applies to be a Santa at the mall every year, always gets turned down because of his record


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 1, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> you will feel my balls slap on your chin, or your moms



you will feel my fingers in your mom's anus bum hole


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 5, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> you will feel my fingers in your mom's anus bum hole



that makes about as much sense as me pissing in your mouth and telling you it tastes like your moms


----------

